# Using rain water for your tank?



## Starbug (Aug 7, 2011)

Hello everyone

When at my friend's house the other day I got into a conversation with her husband about fishkeeping. He was saying he has a water butt at the side of the garage and uses the water he collects for water changes.

He said that as it's slightly acidic it's better for a lot of fish, and because it's not treated tapwater there's no need for dechlorinator.

I have a water butt but I only use the water for the garden, it's never occurred to me to use it for the fish (although I do use water I've taken out of the tank to water my plants). It sounds good in theory but my concern is that after it's run down the roof and along the guttering, will it be clean enough for your fish?

What do others think? Does anyone do this?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

You also have to consider all the pollution it has picked up from the atmosphere on its way down. Before cheap RO units were available I used to use it but I only collected water off pvc roofs after it had rained for about an hour. he theory being that whatever was going to be absorbed from the air had been by then. Not worth the risk these days when safer alternatives are available in my opinion


----------



## Starbug (Aug 7, 2011)

That was another thing I felt concerned about.

Although his fish seem fine, I won't be risking it!

Thanks


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I had great difficulty cycling my small tank. One brainwave later I tested the water in our fish pond and it was perfect so I started using that for water changes.
Recently I've used rain water with no problems and my tank is the best it's ever been. Taken me 2 years to get here. Certainly worked for me where all else failed but it was my last resort.


----------

